# Any beach resort within driving distance of DC for any # of days 3/31-4/12



## PamMo (Mar 31, 2015)

[NO LONGER NEEDED - Thanks!]

I know this is a long shot, but my daughter asked if I could help find a timeshare for at least a few days over the next week or so. They have a new baby, and mom and dad have to get back to work on the 13th. They would LOVE to spend a few days (or week) at the beach - *any* beach or family friendly location like Williamsburg would work. If you have something available, would you please PM me, and I will get right back to you.

Thank you!

Pam


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 31, 2015)

There are Massanutten weeks that pop in and out on RCI.  I don't see any OC, AC, VB or even Williamsburg.


----------



## PamMo (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks, tschwa2. That's what I'm seeing, too. My granddaughter arrived a month early, and timing couldn't be tougher for me to find them a getaway, with Easter this Sunday!


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 31, 2015)

Not so beachy but still nice  for families. On the Harrisburg Craigslist their are one or two Easter weeks at the Suites at Hershey in the $550 range. I've seen them while re-posting my summer weeks.


----------



## PGtime (Apr 1, 2015)

PM in your inbox


----------



## PamMo (Apr 1, 2015)

The search is over - thanks for all the advice and offers to help!


----------

